# Old Vermont Castings wood stove and Firebrick?



## teatimecrumpet (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, my gf bought a house that came with vermont castings wood stove.  

I can't really tell from the literature but should there be firebricks coating the inside?  I only see bare cast iron. If we do need it are there any suggestions for which brick to buy or sizes?  I'm worried about the thickness of the bricks because it looks like if we put red-brick size firebricks we wouldn't have much room for wood. 

I know I know what's the model number.  I'm not at the house right now but I know it's a defiant I just don't know which variant.

Also, we're going to find a professional to clean out the chimney.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 22, 2015)

welcome to the forum
the defiants never came with brick. there are three ribs on the inside bottom just fill those in with sand or ash level with the ribs and build your fire on that and your good to go.


----------



## DougA (Oct 22, 2015)

If it's one of the original designs, they did not need bricks and they were great stoves in their day.

Post a photo and then we'll be positive.


----------

